# رخيصة



## جوو الرياض (17 أكتوبر 2011)

متاجرة رخيصة

مؤلم حقاَ.. أن ينقسم الإنسان على نفسه.. نصفه "معك".. 

ونصفه الآخر مع "الغير".


ومؤلم أكثر.. أن يعجز الإنسان عن حسم هذا الأمر.. 

رغم إيذائه لأحاسيسه وإرهاقه لمشاعره.


ولعل السبب في العجز ناشئ على أن الإنسان غير قادر في بعض الأحيان 

على التخلي عن إنسانيته ووفائه..


غير أن هذا "الموقف" الإنساني قد يستغل- في بعض الأحيان- 

استغلالاً سيئاً.. إلى الحد الذي قد يسيء إلى صاحبه ويفقده كل شيء في 

لحظة استرخاء.




والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه في مثل هذه الظروف هو:


هل المطلوب هو أن يعيش لنا الآخرون فقط .. وبنا .. ومعنا.. أو أن 

نعيش معهم .. اللحظة.. ونغادرها إلى هذا العالم بكل ما فيه من غرائب 

وعجائب وبالتالي .. نتجاهل كل ما يحدث بعد ذلك .. مهما كان قاسياً 

وغير محتمل؟!


سؤال صعب.. يبحث البشر عن الإجابة عليه .. لأن المرارة تبلغ 

بالإنسان درجة فضول في بعض الأحيان تجعله يقنع نفسه بأن يعيش لحظات 

الراحة ولا يبحث عن الأكثر .. وإن أدى ذلك إلى "التحلل" من 

الارتباطات الإنسانية الوثيقة ..


ذلك أن بعض الناس يضطرك لأن تكون معه "نفعياً" .. وأن تأخذ 

منه.. وتعطيه بنفس القدر الذي يعطيك ويمنحك... ولا شيء غير هذا.


أما أن يكون له وضع خاص في حياتك.. أما أن يكون له شأن متميز في 

داخل مشاعرك.. أما أن يكون بعضاً منك فإن ذلك موضوع قابل لإعادة 

النظر وبإلحاح شديد..


فأنت تحب "الغير" .. ولا تقبل بأن ترى أناساً آخرين في "حياته" 

وعلمه.. ودنياه.. لا لأنك أناني النزعة.. وإنما لأنك لا ترضى أن تتحول 

مشاعرك إلى مزاد .. ويتحول هذا الغير إلى شقق معروضة للإيجار.


_*فواصل:*_
​
​​​​


الذين يتسلون بمشاعر الناس.. لا يستطيعون المحافظة على "الغير"

لأنهم يفقدون كل شيء حين يعرف عنهم الآخرون أنهم يجيدون فقط 

مهنة المتاجرة بالأحاسيس.​


----------



## sbroona (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: رخيصة*

اكثر من رااااااائع جوو

يسلمووو ايديك :clapinghand:​


----------



## جوو الرياض (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: رخيصة*

الله يسلمك اسعدني مرورك صاابرين


----------

